# Авиация > Литература >  авиатор Масленников

## Ольга

Уважаемые коллеги, Нигде не могу найти следов полетов Масленникова в 
Турции - предположительно, декабрь 1910 - начало 1911. В авиационных 
журналах и газетах эти полеты никак не упоминаются. Только в "Вестнике 
воздухоплавания", май 1911: "...Масленников, много летавший в Турции, Сербии 
и Болгарии, выступает после большого перерыва..." Подскажите пожалуйста, 
где еще посмотреть?

----------

